# Quick claim question



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Earlier this year, a guy hit me and caused minor damage to the front of my car. I rang Adrian Flux to tell them about the accident as I was advised by a police officer to do so, but did not make a claim. Will this affect me when it comes to renewal or will that just be omitted as no claim was actually made?


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Not Adrian Flux but similar happened to my brother and it affected his van insurance on renewal.


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

chisai said:


> Not Adrian Flux but similar happened to my brother and it affected his van insurance on renewal.


Eurghhh I hate insurance :wall:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

It all depends on whether the claim has been closed off. A third party has quite sometime in which they can still make a claim after an accident, so your Insurers will leave the file open until they are confident that nothing more will come of it.

There is a small possibility that he may have already put a claim in against you, in which case yes it will affect your NCB.

If he hasn't, ask the Insurers if they are in a position to now close off the claim. They may well just close it off and that will be the end of it. Technically it will count as a claim on the rating of your driving record, so it may/may not have a small bearing on your premium, but it won't affect your NCB.

They may want to keep it open though. If they do, let me know and i'll give you the options from there.


----------

